# Kaufberatung 27,5“, für 7jährige



## CUT-Radler (3. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

unser größte Tochter möchte unbedingt ein neues Rad und ihr Kania 24L kommt an seine Grenzen.

erstmal die grundlegenden Infos:
1. Größe: 142cm, IBL 63cm 66cm, 75 cm auf Zehenspitzen

2. Einsatzzweck: Allround - Also Alltag auf Straßen und befestigten Wegen, aber auch das Potential mal im Wald und Einfache MTB-Trails zu fahren

3. Topographie: Hügelig, wir wohnen in einem Tal umgeben von Bergen, hier gibt es auch im Alltag mal Steigungen zu erklimmen

4. benötigtes Zubehör: Gepäckträger, Seitenständer

5. Preisrahmen: bis 500€

6. Schrauberqualitäten: minimal, bin aber lernwillig. Teile im Keller gibt es keine.

Beim fahrradhändler hat sie ein Morisson Imala 27,5 probiert und war begeistert.
Die Sattelstütze mussten wir schon ordentlich raus holen und der Händler hat angeboten ne längere Stütze dazu zu geben.

was haltet ihr davon? Alternativen?
Wir haben keine Ahnung von solchen Rädern, bisher haben wir leichte Kinderräder (EarlyRider, Kania, Islabike, …) gekauft. Aber im riesigen Bereich der Jugend und Erwachsenenräder sehe ich nicht mehr durch.. 😉

Edit Grund: Angabe zu den Schrauberfähigkeiten ergänzt
Edit 2: IBL korrigiert


----------



## Binem (3. Oktober 2021)

14,6 kg sind eine Hausnummer, wäre mir zu schwer...
Aber bei dem 600€ Budget wird's schwierig, ich würde etwas gebrauchtes suchen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. Oktober 2021)

Längere Stütze bedeutet irgend wann Sattel höher als Lenker, das war der Grund warum meine große vom 24" weg wollte... dann lieber eine Rahmennummer größer.... Aber was verstehst du unter ordentlich 3, 5, 7, 15 cm? 
Würde im Bereich der Erwachsen HT Rahmen im xs oder max s Rahmen suchen... Und da gebraucht, da bekommt ihr mehr fürs Geld!


----------



## Binem (3. Oktober 2021)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Alpen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Das könnte auch noch etwas sein... Oder das 69 er denn das geht nach Innenbeinlänge, meine Jungs sind mit 138cm vom 69 er frog auf einen Selbstaufbau gewechselt. Die Innenbeinlänge kommt mir relativ kurz vor.


----------



## CUT-Radler (3. Oktober 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> 14,6 kg sind eine Hausnummer, wäre mir zu schwer...
> Aber bei dem 600€ Budget wird's schwierig, ich würde etwas gebrauchtes suchen ..


Ja, 14,6 sind eigentlich so 4,6 mehr als mir lieb ist. Sie konnte es anheben und eine Rampe hochschieben. Letzteres war aber schon schwierig.

Gebraucht finde ich an sich super, finde es aber noch schwieriger einzuschätzen was ich da kaufen kann. Da ja auch noch Zustand und Alter den Preis beeinflussen.




delphi1507 schrieb:


> Längere Stütze bedeutet irgend wann Sattel höher als Lenker, das war der Grund warum meine große vom 24" weg wollte... dann lieber eine Rahmennummer größer.... Aber was verstehst du unter ordentlich 3, 5, 7, 15 cm?
> Würde im Bereich der Erwachsen HT Rahmen im xs oder max s Rahmen suchen... Und da gebraucht, da bekommt ihr mehr fürs Geld!



Ich hab nicht gemessen, aber denke so 7, 8cm waren es bestimmt. Der Händler hatte halt auch noch die Sattelstütze abgesägt, damit sie sich vollständig versenken lässt. Letztendlich hat er angeboten da eine originale unbearbeitete einzusetzen.


----------



## CUT-Radler (3. Oktober 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Alpen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...



Das schau ich mir an.
Die IBL ist mit flachem Fuß gemessen. Durch Stehen auf den Fußspitzen macht sie da problemlos 10cm wett, nach meiner Erfahrung. Wenn ich dazu komme, Messe ich nochmal auf den Zehenspitzen. Kann aber sein, dass das erst morgen Nachmittag oder Abend klappt.


----------



## CUT-Radler (5. Oktober 2021)

Wir haben die IBL nochmal nachgemessen und da sind nun 66cm mit flachem Fuß und 75 auf Zehenspitzen herausgekommen.

Ich habe auch nochmal weiter gesucht nach Rädern.

Halbwegs in der Nähe wird gebraucht ein Pyro 26 Large (laut Hersteller gibt es nur ein 26 small und medium, daher wird es wohl letzteres sein) angeboten

Ebenfalls habe ich noch ganz generell das Academy Grade 6 (26“) und das Kubike 27,5S ins Auge gefasst.

Alle ohne die vom Kind ersehnte Federung am Vorderrad, aber soweit ich hier verstanden habe wird die ohnehin noch nicht gebraucht, richtig?


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2021)

CUT-Radler schrieb:


> Alle ohne die vom Kind ersehnte Federung am Vorderrad, aber soweit ich hier verstanden habe wird die ohnehin noch nicht gebraucht, richtig?


Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, ist alles abhängig davon wie das Rad eingesetzt wird! Meine fährt seit 27,5 ein fully und nutzt es auch aus .. 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## CUT-Radler (5. Oktober 2021)

Delphi, ok, war zu pauschal geschrieben. Ich hatte das auf un gemünzt. Am Anfang hatte ich ja geschrieben, dass das Rad für Alltag und einfache Trails genutzt werden soll.

Sie ist MTB-Anfänger ohne geeignete Vorbilder aus dem Elternhaus. Wir tasten uns also gaaaanz langsam an das Thema heran, weil wir ihr nichts beibringen können. 

Und da hatte ich aus Beiträgen des Forums herausgelesen, das eine Federung für diesen Einsatzzweck nicht nötig ist.

Ich hatte halt auch verstanden das Federgabeln, die auch bei Kindergewicht bereits vernünftig arbeiten zudem teurer sind und die in günstigen Rädern verbauten Gabeln eher Zierde als sinnvoll sind.

Gehst du da eher mit?


----------



## Binem (6. Oktober 2021)

CUT-Radler schrieb:


> Und da hatte ich aus Beiträgen des Forums herausgelesen, das eine Federung für diesen Einsatzzweck nicht nötig ist.
> 
> Ich hatte halt auch verstanden das Federgabeln, die auch bei Kindergewicht bereits vernünftig arbeiten zudem teurer sind und die in günstigen Rädern verbauten Gabeln eher Zierde als sinnvoll sind.
> 
> Gehst du da eher mit?


völlig richtig zusammengefasst, natürlich gib es kinder die mit 10 ein Fully ausnutzen.. wir gehören nicht dazu, meine Jungs fahren Starrgabel auf 26 zoll


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2021)

CUT-Radler schrieb:


> Delphi, ok, war zu pauschal geschrieben. Ich hatte das auf un gemünzt. Am Anfang hatte ich ja geschrieben, dass das Rad für Alltag und einfache Trails genutzt werden soll.
> 
> Sie ist MTB-Anfänger ohne geeignete Vorbilder aus dem Elternhaus. Wir tasten uns also gaaaanz langsam an das Thema heran, weil wir ihr nichts beibringen können.
> 
> ...


So gehe ich mit  aber schaut das Reifen mit ordentlich Volumen in den Rahmen passen, da kann man dann den Druck reduzieren und bekommt wenn sie strecken anspruchsvoller / rumpeliger werden noch etwas Komfort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CUT-Radler (6. Oktober 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> So gehe ich mit  aber schaut das Reifen mit ordentlich Volumen in den Rahmen passen, da kann man dann den Druck reduzieren und bekommt wenn sie strecken anspruchsvoller / rumpeliger werden noch etwas Komfort...


Guter Tipp. kennst du die von mir zuletzt genannten Räder dahingehend?  

Kubike bietet ja eine „MTB-Version“, die sich nach meinem Verständnis va in der Wahl des Reifens unterscheidet.
Da sollten dicke Reifen also gehen?!? Ich denke mal nicht, das die nicht-MTB-Version anders gebaut ist, das da nicht auch dickere Reifen funktionieren.

Und was heißt „ordentlich Volumen“ für mich als Laien erklärt? Alles über 2,00?

Hatte mal jemanden gelesen der empfahl den Reifendruck auf unter 1 Bar zu senken, bevor es ins Gelände geht. Ganz so krass würde ich es zwar nicht machen, aber an sich leuchtet mir der Sinn dessen ein.

Und was heißt „ordentlich Volumen“ für mich als Laien erklärt? Alles über 2,00?


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2021)

CUT-Radler schrieb:


> Guter Tipp. kennst du die von mir zuletzt genannten Räder dahingehend?
> 
> Kubike bietet ja eine „MTB-Version“, die sich nach meinem Verständnis va in der Wahl des Reifens unterscheidet.
> Da sollten dicke Reifen also gehen?!? Ich denke mal nicht, das die nicht-MTB-Version anders gebaut ist, das da nicht auch dickere Reifen funktionieren.
> ...


Das acedemy schaut so aus als wäre da nicht mehr viel Luft, habe es aber noch nie live gesehen, bin daher auf Fotos aus dem Netz angewiesen.

 Ku-bikes hat in der Reifenkonfiguration bis 2.4 drin, das ist schon richtig ordentlich. Unter 2.0 würde ich im Gelände wo viele Steine  oder Wurzeln nicht fahren wollen ...
Kann aber sein das die 2.4er nur in der trail Version(Federgabel)  vorne passen, die Starrgabel scheint nicht so breit zu sein.. kann man bei ku aber anfragen..


Volumen ist zum einen die breite, aber vor allem auch die Höhe. Reifendruck für die Kids um 1 bar reicht bei 2.4er Reifen völlig! Ich fahre mit 78kg ohne Klamotten und  Ausrüstung auch nur 1,3 - 1,4 nur im Park wo ich große Sprünge erwarte um 1,6-1,8 bar...


----------



## CUT-Radler (7. Oktober 2021)

Ok, danke für die Ausführungen, das ist sehr hilfreich!

Das gebrauchte Pyro, das bei uns angeboten wurde, gefällt dem Kind leider nicht.

Am Samstag gehen wir (wenn alles klappt) mal Kubike und Academy bei Händlern in echt anschauen. Und wenn wirklich alles klappt ist noch jemand Fahrrad-erfahreneres dabei, der regelmäßig Rennrad und gelegentlich auch MTB fährt. Da sehen wir dann hoffentlich auch, ob das Kind schon auf Ku 27,5s passt, oder das Ku26 noch besser ist.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (7. Oktober 2021)

CUT-Radler schrieb:


> Hatte mal jemanden gelesen der empfahl den Reifendruck auf unter 1 Bar zu senken, bevor es ins Gelände geht. Ganz so krass würde ich es zwar nicht machen, aber an sich leuchtet mir der Sinn dessen ein.


Würd ich unterschrieben. Mein Sohn wiegt keine 25kg dem Pumpe ich auch unter 1 Bar rein. Grad so wenig wie möglich. Bei dem Gewicht und seinem Fahrstil kommen die Reifen nicht von der Felge in Kurven. Alles darüber wäre sehr hart. 1 Bar bei 25kg ist etwa wie 3 bar bei 75kg und das würde kein Mensch fahren wollen.


----------



## CUT-Radler (7. Oktober 2021)

🤔 

Das gibt mir zu denken. Bisher habe ich den Kindern immer den auf den Reifen angegebenen Luftdruck reingepumpt, das waren so 2-3 Bar, meine ich.

Klar, bisher sind wir va urban unterwegs, aber auch da mit allerlei Schlaglöchern und Unebenheiten. Vielleicht sollte ich da auch mal weniger probieren?

bei unseren Alltagsrädern habe ich halt auch mal (länger) zu wenig Druck drauf gehabt und mir dadurch nen Reifen kaputt gefahren. Danach war ich etwas vorsichtiger mit dem niedrigen Druck…


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Oktober 2021)

CUT-Radler schrieb:


> 🤔
> 
> Das gibt mir zu denken. Bisher habe ich den Kindern immer den auf den Reifen angegebenen Luftdruck reingepumpt, das waren so 2-3 Bar, meine ich.
> 
> ...


Definitiv weniger probieren, ist aber auch immer von der Reifenbreite abhängig! Bei 25mm Rennrad Reifen werden auch Kids mit 1 bar nicht glücklich... Aber so Standard 2,2 Reifen sollten bei Kids problemlos im normal Betrieb (sprich kein Bikepark mit großen Sprüngen) mit unter 1 bar gehen! Ich fahre außer gravel und RR alle Reifen durchgehend unter dem angegeben Druck... Im Gelände waren die sonst unfahrbar hart... bei gravel und RR nur bis minimal unter dem angegeben Druck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CUT-Radler (10. Oktober 2021)

So, wir haben uns gestern mal Räder angeschaut. Bei einem Händler Kubike 27,5 und 26, und dann noch bei nem großen Händler wo wir Academy und einfach mittelpreisige (?*) MTBs anschauen konnten.

Das Kubike ist schon ein extrem cooles Fahrrad, gefiel dem Kind aber optisch nicht (Farbe) und war auch noch die Highend-Variante für >1000€, einmal mit Carbon-Starrgabel, einmal mit Federgabel. Also auch deutlich über Budget, auch wenn wir inzwischen auch bis 800€ mitgehen würden.

Das Academy geht vom Stil doch eher in Richtung Rennrad-Verschnitt und ist daher raus. Es ist schmal und sportlich für den Einsatz auf der Straße.

Gelernt haben wir:

das Kind passt auf 27,5” mit S-Rahmen oder allgemein 13”-Rahmen
eine Federgabel sorgt dafür dass das Fahrrad vorn sehr schwer wird, das macht ihr das Handling schwerer. Das ist mit hochwertigen Federgabeln vielleicht anders, aber bei dem 500€-Jugend-MTBs war das durchweg so. Aber keins von denen hatte ne Starrgabel.
viele der dortigen MTBs hatte ne Schaltung mit 3x irgendwas, also Schalthebeln auf jeder Seite des Lenkers. Das hat sie komplett verwirrt. Ich glaube eine Schaltung 1x irgendwas ist für sie noch besser.

Gedanke ist jetzt evt ein Kubike 27,5 MTB in gewünschter Farbe zu bestellen, falls nicht zufällig eins gebraucht geboten wird. wir denken da noch drüber nach.

Ich würde das Projekt gern bis Weihnachten abschließen.

*sind Erwachsenen-MTBs im Vierstelligen Preisbereich mittelpreisig? Also sie hatten viel Cube, auch bei den Jugend-MTBs. Die anderen Marken habe ich mir nicht so gemerkt.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2021)

Federgabeln sind immer relativ schwer, bringen dafür massiv Komfort wenn sie denn Ansprechen... Lässt sich aber auch zur Not hier über den Bikemarkt lösen. 

3x irgendwas ist grundsätzlich Mist... Nur eventuell im Rennradbereich sinn voll, wobei es da auch zunehmend 2x Gruppen gibt. Meine fährt z.b. eine 2fach kurbel weil die noch da war und kürzbar war. aber hat keinen Umwerfer. Sollte der Bedarf doch Mal auftauchen nach dem 2. Blatt wird von Hand umgelegt, ist bis jetzt nicht passiert... 

Würde das KU Bike eventuellen kleinen erwachsenen MTB's vorziehen, wenn keine Ambitionen auf ernsthaftes MTB fahren bestehen.


----------



## CUT-Radler (10. Oktober 2021)

Naja, wie groß die Ambitionen sind müssen wir noch heraus bekommen. Sicherlich ein Problem ist, das wir selbst keine MTBler sind, noch entsprechende Räder besitzen. Bei unseren Alltagsrädern ist nur eines etwas geländegauglich, aber noch lang kein MTB. Mit dem anderen würde ich maximal breite, gepflegte Waldwanderwege fahren.

Wobei wir uns spaßeshalber in dem großen Laden auch mal auf diese Räder gesetzt haben und so ein bisschen die Lust gespürt haben das Thema mal auszuprobieren. Und - das ist mir klar - falls sie das Thema wirklich packt, braucht sie mindestens ein Elternteil, das sie begleiten kann. Das Alter um dieses Hobby allein auszuüben ist noch einige Jahre hin.

Achso, aber passend zu diesem Wunsch haben wir seit kurzem einen Pumptrack in der Nachbarschaft. Den haben wir heute mal probiert. Sie wurde mit jeder Runde sicherer. Und sie versucht die Technik-Tipps die ich mir hier anlese auch umzusetzen. Die jungen Erwachsenen MTBler, die mit ihren Fullys darüber geheizt sind haben sie dann beeindruckt.

In wieweit das alles nachhaltig ist und in ein echtes Hobby mündet, werden wir dann sehen. Aber in jedem Fall kann sie mit diesen Erfahrungen besser Fahrrad fahren, auch wenn sie kein waschechter MTBler wird.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (10. Oktober 2021)

Dann fangt doch erst mal mit einem eher Trekkingtauglichen Bike an, und beim nächsten Bike wisst ihr dann eher wo die Richtung hin geht, nach spätestens 1,5Jahren braucht ihr eh was anderes.

Wir müssen uns langsam von dem Gedanken verabschieden, ein Bike für alle Anlässe zu haben, das wird ähnlich wie bei Klamotten, für jede Gelegenheit wird was anderes benötigt.


----------



## CUT-Radler (10. Oktober 2021)

Ja, gern. Aber was macht ein Trekking-taugliches Bike aus?

Bisher habe ich darauf geachtet, das die Räder meiner Kinder leicht sind. Danach habe ich gekauft. Mein Kind hat auf EarlyRider 16” angefangen, dann kam Kania 20L und Kania 24l. - 3 Räder in nicht ganz 3,5 Jahren. Die letzten Beiden waren jeweils gebraucht verfügbar und bezahlbar. (Bei 24l ist die Sattelstütze voll ausgefahren und sie kommt trotzdem im Sitzen mit den Füßen auf den Boden.)

Jetzt bei 26 oder 27,5 Zoll finde ich es viel schwerer ein gutes Rad auszusuchen, gerade bei der derzeitigen Marktlage. Die Räder werden immer teurer, die Ansprüche gehen zunehmend auseinander. Ich verstehe schon wo bei Erwachsenen der Trend zu N+1 her kommt.

daher ja mein Wunsch nach Beratung. Ein Highend-MTB ala VPACE brauchen wir nicht.
Aber bei dem Otto-Normal-Rad im Laden hat man eben auch nicht unbedingt die guten Komponenten. In dem großen Fahrrad laden hatten grob geschätzt 95% der Jugend-Räder ne Federgabel und 80% die 3 x irgendwas Schaltung.
Ich glaube nicht, dass das gebraucht wird, sondern eher ein “Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht” oder “Der Kunde will es so!”-Ding ist, wie bei der elenden Rücktrittbremse der 14 und 16”-Räder.

in Kurz: ich bin offen für alle Tipps wonach ich konkret suchen kann.

Achso, noch als Nachtrag, wer sich fragt warum ich nicht einfach weiter bei Kania/Pyro bleibe: weil ich schon immer und bei allem auch immer schaue ob es nicht auch weitere gute Möglichkeiten/Mitbewerber gibt, wenn ich etwas neues brauche. Beim “Alt-Bewährten” zu bleiben ist zwar am einfachsten, aber wie heißt es so nochmal “Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Söhne”. Das genau jetzt der Wunsch des Kindes nach MTB-fahren aufkam hat mich dann zu diesem Forum gebracht. ;-)


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (10. Oktober 2021)

Kubikes 27,5 S
					

Das kleine Kubike 27,5 in Rahmengröße S - ab ca. 65-67 cm Innenbeinlänge (ca. ab 145 cm Körpergröße). Das Touringrad mit dem zierlichen Rahmen und…




					www.kaniabikes.com


----------



## CUT-Radler (10. Oktober 2021)

Ok, danke, das ist dann also eine Stimme für das Kubike.
Hier muss ich das Kind nochmal probieren lassen. Als wir das beim Händler probiert haben, war sie wenig begeistert, aber auch mMn von den Umständen abgelenkt (Händler mega im Stress dank ordentlicher Kundenschlange; Laden vollgepackt, das man sich kaum drehen konnte  [das beides hat sie eingeschüchtert] und das Rad nur in genau der einen Farbe da, die es nicht sein soll…). Und er hatte eben auch nur die teure Trail-Version da.


----------



## Binem (11. Oktober 2021)

CUT-Radler schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich darauf geachtet, das die Räder meiner Kinder leicht sind. Danach habe ich gekauft. Mein Kind hat auf EarlyRider 16” angefangen, dann kam Kania 20L und Kania 24l. -


Das ist eine super Strategie und deshalb hat dein Kind Spass am Radfahren, ich würde das beibehalten.
hier eine weitere Stimme für das Kubike.
Ich überlege sogar ob das Kubike 27,5 L mein nächstes Rad wird ( 165/ 58kg..)


----------



## Kwietsch (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin gerade beeindruckt, dass die Tochter so groß ist. Unsere ist 7 und 4 Monate, gerade 1.30 und fährt 24“ und auf das schon vorhandene 26er mit 13“‘Rahmen passt sie nicht, der ist noch zu lang. 5cm kann ich da am Vorbau noch gewinnen, aber das dauert noch.

Pumptrack ist perfekt für gute Fahrtechnik.
Sehr schön!

Das Kubikes ist ein klasse Rad und sinnvoll. Ich höre aber oft von Eltern, denen ich so eins nahe lege, dass das zu wenig nach MTB aussieht, weil sich da alle die Optik irgendwelcher Enduros wünschen.da ist dann oft Optik der Treiber, egal wie schlecht das Rad ist.

Erkläre der Tochter mal den Vorteil leichter Bikes, der Pumptrack hilft Dir dabei. ;-)

Wenn meine auf dem 24er auf Touren Gas gibt, muss ich schon raus aus dem Bummelmodus. Die Entscheidung zur Starrgabel aus Carbon, die 1,5 kg Gewicht gespart hat, war schon richtig bei uns. Auch 1x10 ist für sie genial…nein halt, sie motzt weil Mama 12 hat ;-)

Ich setze sie auch immer wieder bei Einkäufen im Fahrradladen auf schwere Böcke und lasse sie ne Runde drehen. Danach sind die Sprüche zu den Rädern  immer klasse. ;-)


----------



## CUT-Radler (11. Oktober 2021)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade beeindruckt, dass die Tochter so groß ist.


naja, ne Leistung ist das ja nicht gerade, sie wachsen halt wie sie wachsen… 😆😁 

Aber ja, sie ist schon mit Abstand die Größte unter ihren Altersgenossen - wird in der Schule schon mal für 4te Klasse gehalten. Von den Proportionen und dem Skelettbau usw ist sie aber noch deutlich 7 und nicht 10 oder 11. Da merkt man das da noch ein Schub in die Breite fehlt, zB.

Wir hatten heute einen kurzen Alltagsweg zu fahren und es war schön zu sehen, wie sie versucht die Mittelposition im stehen zu fahren und das Rad nochmal ganz anders zu beherrschen. Und Kind 2 hat gleich noch versucht das auf ihrem 16” nachzumachen.

aber noch ne Frage. Wir hatten sie Samstag auch auf einem Eightshot XCoady 27,5 sitzen. Leider waren diese Räder irgendwie extrem schlecht gepflegt in dem Laden - Ladenhüter? Jedenfalls hatten mehrere nen Platten und sahen einfach irgendwie ungeliebt aus. Aber in einem anderen Thread hieß es, das Rad wäre gar nicht so schlecht in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung und Kindergeometrie. Das wäre für mich momentan noch eine Alternative, falls sie sich von Kubike nicht überzeugen lässt. Was haltet ihr davon?

Was den Vorteil leichter Räder angeht - da braucht sie wohl noch um das zu verstehen. Sie ist aber auf dem Weg dahin. Vor ein paar Wochen bat sie mich immerhin den Korb von ihrem Gepäckträger abzubauen, welcher ihr Rad sehr Hecklastig machte und mir schon länger ein Dorn im Auge war. Und derzeit ist sie sogar bereit ein Rad ohne Gepäckträger zu fahren - ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit als sie ihr jetziges Fahrrad bekam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Witwit (5. November 2021)

Die Tocher eines Freundes (7-8Jahre, ca. 130cm) fährt ein Eightshot - ich meine 20" - und sieht darauf aus wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Total gestreckt. Das sieht viel zu klein aus.
Haben die auch das 29er Prinzip?


----------



## delphi1507 (5. November 2021)

DerBaer schrieb:


> Die Tocher eines Freundes (7-8Jahre, ca. 130cm) fährt ein Eightshot - ich meine 20" - und sieht darauf aus wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Total gestreckt. Das sieht viel zu klein aus.
> Haben die auch das 29er Prinzip?


130 und 20" 😱 da wundert der Anblick nicht! Mein kurzer wechselt aktuell bei 1,15-1,17 auf 24" und bei 1,35-1,37 auf 27,5" 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Witwit (5. November 2021)

Kommt auf die Geo an. Gebe dir aber Recht...Ist ja nicht meine Tochter und ihre Eltern sind da glaube ich nicht so aufmerksam 😁
Meiner hat 125cm und wir überlegen mal langsam auf 24" zu wechseln. Wobei der mit seinem 20er Scool noch gut zurecht kommt und es auch nicht zu unproportional aussieht
Wahrscheinlich gibts zu Weihnachten ein Kubikes 24S Trail. Er wünscht sich so sehr ein richtiges Mountainbike und trifft bei mir ja voll den Nerv 😅


----------



## delphi1507 (5. November 2021)

DerBaer schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Geo an. Gebe dir aber Recht...Ist ja nicht meine Tochter und ihre Eltern sind da glaube ich nicht so aufmerksam 😁
> Meiner hat 125cm und wir überlegen mal langsam auf 24" zu wechseln. Wobei der mit seinem 20er Scool noch gut zurecht kommt und es auch nicht zu unproportional aussieht
> Wahrscheinlich gibts zu Weihnachten ein Kubikes 24S Trail. Er wünscht sich so sehr ein richtiges Mountainbike und trifft bei mir ja voll den Nerv 😅


Da sollte das L auch passen!


----------



## Witwit (5. November 2021)

Suchen noch nach einem Händler in der Nähe um mal Probe zu sitzen.
Aber Danke für deine Einschätzung! Der ist aktuell bei einer Schrittlänge von ca. 58 cm. Laut Kubikes noch etwas zu groß.
Und das gibt es auch nicht als Trail mit Scheibenbremsen 🙈


----------



## Binem (5. November 2021)

DerBaer schrieb:


> Die Tocher eines Freundes (7-8Jahre, ca. 130cm) fährt ein Eightshot - ich meine 20" - und sieht darauf aus wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein.


Das liegt jetzt aber nicht am eightshot so fern an der Fahrerin, ich sehe genauso aus wenn ich mich mit 1,65 cm auf das hotrock 24 meiner Jungs packe... Liegt auch nicht am Rad... Mit 132 sind meine auf 26" gewechselt


----------



## delphi1507 (5. November 2021)

DerBaer schrieb:


> Und das gibt es auch nicht als Trail mit Scheibenbremsen 🙈


😱 Das wäre dann wirklich ein Grund für das S und früheren Wechsel...


----------



## CUT-Radler (6. November 2021)

Mal eine Rückmeldung. Heute waren wir nochmal bei einem Kubike-Händler und das Kind ist nun doch recht angetan von den Rädern. Problem war, das er nur bis 24” zum ausprobieren da hatte. Aber gut, er hat uns ein 27,5s zum Testen bestellt und dann gehen wir nochmal hin.

Er hat auch die IBL ausgemessen und das ergab mit Schuhen und flachem Fuß 70cm. Nun hab ich nochmal nachgelesen und bin mir unsicher ob nicht doch schon ein M-Rahmen passt. Den empfiehlt Kubike in “City”-Fahrweise ab 71cm IBL und in “Tour”-Fahrweise (= nur die Zehen kommen auf den Boden) ab 69cm. Dafûr soll er aber 5cm länger halten als der S-Rahmen (85cm vs 80cm)
Gerade letzteres klingt mir bei gleichem Preis sehr attraktiv.


----------



## Witwit (6. November 2021)

Wir waren gestern auch bei einem Kubike Händler und haben das 24S mal ausprobiert. Sohnemann hat sich drauf gesetzt und hat sich direkt drauf wohl gefühlt. Sieht an sich auch alles ganz stimmig aus - er und das Fahrrad. Wird wohl eins zu Weihnachten geben. Er wünscht sich allerdings so sehr eine Federgabel.
Jetzt bestellt der Verkäufer mal die MTB Disc Version weil er jetzt von der Idee angefixt. Wahrscheinlich werden wir es nehmen. Find ich aber trotzdem ganz cool von ihm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (7. November 2021)

27,5“ .. und Kind … und von der Stange ..

das Problem kenne ich 





						Aufbau 27.5“ Mädchen MTB
					

In einem anderen Thema war ich auf der Suche nach einem MTB für meine Tochter  12 Jahre 165cm Innenbeinlänge 80 35kg  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/was-kommt-nach-dem-26er-27-5-oder-28er-damenfahrrad.875094/  Das Thema gestaltete sich wie erwartet schwierig .. jetzt hat sich das Thema...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## CUT-Radler (7. November 2021)

Allerdings habe ich leider lange nicht die schrauber-Fähigkeiten wie du. Zum Selbstaufbau fehlt mir so ziemlich alles - Wissen, Zeit, Werkzeug, Teile… 

also ich bin lernfähig und -willig, aber über die Wartung des Rades wird es erstmal nicht hinausgehen. Und das auch nur, weil unsere “Freundlichen” der Umgebung nur eigene Räder anfassen.


----------



## grenobler (27. November 2021)

DerBaer schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Geo an. Gebe dir aber Recht...Ist ja nicht meine Tochter und ihre Eltern sind da glaube ich nicht so aufmerksam 😁
> Meiner hat 125cm und wir überlegen mal langsam auf 24" zu wechseln. Wobei der mit seinem 20er Scool noch gut zurecht kommt und es auch nicht zu unproportional aussieht
> Wahrscheinlich gibts zu Weihnachten ein Kubikes 24S Trail. Er wünscht sich so sehr ein richtiges Mountainbike und trifft bei mir ja voll den Nerv 😅


Wir sind genau in der gleichen Situation.  Unser „Großer” hat mit 7 Jahren 128 cm Körpergröße und 58 cm Schrittlänge (beides mit Schuhen gemessen).  Auch er hat ein scool-Rad in 20".  Das hatte ich für Fahrten zur Schule und im Alltag gekauft.  Mittlerweile hat ihn aber das Virus erwischt und wir waren schon mehrmals auf dem Pumptrack und im leichten Gelände fahren.  Er hat auch gelernt das Vorderrad hochzuheben.

Da wir in den französischen Alpen wohnen haben wir keinen Kubikes-Händler in der Nähe, dafür aber 1700 Höhenmeter an Abfahrten direkt hinter dem Haus.


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da sollte das L auch passen!


Ich frage mich, ob es eher das 24S oder das 24L werden soll.  Mir scheint, dass das 24S besser geeignet wäre, weil er damit am Anfang nicht mit dem Sattel komplett unten fahren müsste, so dass wir Spielraum hätten, den Sattel für Abfahrten oder den Pumptrack etwas zu senken.

Aber wie lange wird er das 24S fahren können?  Das nächstgrößere Modell in der Trail-Reihe, 27,5M, ist laut Tabelle ab 155 cm  Körpergrö und 69 cm Schrittlänge geeignet.  Unser wäre ja mit frühstens mit 10-11 Jahren so weit.  Heißt es, dass ich davon ausgehen kann, dass das Rad drei Jahre lang verwendet werden kann?  Dann würde es sich nämlich auch lohnen, für bessere und leichtere Komponenten etwas in die Tasche zu greifen.

Würde mich freuen, eure Meinung dazu zu lesen!


----------



## Witwit (27. November 2021)

Die Daten sind genau so wie bei unserem Großen. Wir haben für den jetzt das Kubikes 24S MTB bestellt. Sollte demnächst ankommen. 
Er hat es vorher natürlich auch mal Probe fahren können und es sah noch nicht mal komisch aus. 
Sollte demnächst auch ankommen.
Die Dinger kann man auch gut online bestellen.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. November 2021)

grenobler schrieb:


> Wir sind genau in der gleichen Situation.  Unser „Großer” hat mit 7 Jahren 128 cm Körpergröße und 58 cm Schrittlänge (beides mit Schuhen gemessen).  Auch er hat ein scool-Rad in 20".  Das hatte ich für Fahrten zur Schule und im Alltag gekauft.  Mittlerweile hat ihn aber das Virus erwischt und wir waren schon mehrmals auf dem Pumptrack und im leichten Gelände fahren.  Er hat auch gelernt das Vorderrad hochzuheben.
> 
> Da wir in den französischen Alpen wohnen haben wir keinen Kubikes-Händler in der Nähe, dafür aber 1700 Höhenmeter an Abfahrten direkt hinter dem Haus.
> 
> ...


Meine große ist mit 1,37 auf 27,5" gewechselt würde definitiv das L kaufen...
Mein kleiner ist mit 1,15 auf ein Cube 24" gewechselt und fährt damit auch leichtes Gelände, jetzt mit 1,17" geht das auch schon anspruchsvoller


----------



## grenobler (27. November 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine große ist mit 1,37 auf 27,5" gewechselt würde definitiv das L kaufen...
> Mein kleiner ist mit 1,15 auf ein Cube 24" gewechselt und fährt damit auch leichtes Gelände, jetzt mit 1,17" geht das auch schon anspruchsvoller


Genau, mich würde interessieren, warum ihr so schnell auf größere Räder wechselt.

Klar, hier in der Nachbarschaft gibt es auch einen 10- oder 11-jährigen Jungen, der schon den 29-er Fully seiner Mutter fährt.

Aber andererseits fahre ich mit meinen 1,98 m auch „nur“ einen 29er.  Und noch vor einigen Jahren gab es auch für Hünen nur Mountainbikes mit 26"-Rädern.

Laut der Größentabelle von Kubikes müsste eure Große noch eher auf einem Rad mit 24"-Zoll Rädern fahren.  Hat sie denn genug Platz zwischen Gesäß und Sattel (in niedrigster Position), so dass sie bei Abfahrten den Schwerpunkt senken kann und mit den Beinen federn kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (27. November 2021)

grenobler schrieb:


> Genau, mich würde interessieren, warum ihr so schnell auf größere Räder wechselt.
> 
> Klar, hier in der Nachbarschaft gibt es auch einen 10- oder 11-jährigen Jungen, der schon den 29-er Fully seiner Mutter fährt.
> 
> ...


Mit etwa 1, 40 denke ich... ist das Foto unten entstanden Platz reicht locker...  Mittlerweile hat sie mit 1,45 ne dropper drin von der sie rund 12cm nutzt... 
Die Laufradgröße sagt nichts über die Rahmenhöhe aus! 
Grund für den Wechsel war das sie bei 24" schon mit Sattelüberhöhung unterwegs war und ihr das unbequem war auf Tour.  Die Größere Laufräder besser über Hindernisse rollen...


----------



## grenobler (28. November 2021)

Eventuell ist das 24S von Kubikes doch nicht groß genug.  Habe von einem Jungen gelesen, der mit 122 cm Körpergröße schon damit zurechtgekommen ist, und unser Junior sollte im Frühjahr 129 cm erreichen.

Das Problem bei Kubikes ist, dass es das 24L nicht mit Scheibenbremsen gibt (scheint wichtig wegen begrenzter Handkraft), und die noch größeren Fahrräder eindeutig zu groß sind.

Habe jetzt bei einem Early Rider Seeker 24 zugegriffen (gibt’s an diesem Wochenende mit 25% Rabatt).  Ist zwar etwas schwerer als ein Kubikes 24L, hat aber Scheibenbremsen, breitere Reifen, und scheint insgesamt etwas robuster zu sein.


----------



## CUT-Radler (28. November 2021)

grenobler schrieb:


> Genau, mich würde interessieren, warum ihr so schnell auf größere Räder wechselt.
> 
> (…)
> 
> Laut der Größentabelle von Kubikes müsste eure Große noch eher auf einem Rad mit 24"-Zoll Rädern fahren.  Hat sie denn genug Platz zwischen Gesäß und Sattel (in niedrigster Position), so dass sie bei Abfahrten den Schwerpunkt senken kann und mit den Beinen federn kann?



Bei den Größentabellen muss man aber bedenken, dass die Angaben zur Körpergröße eher Schätzwerte sind. Kinder können bei gleicher Körpergröße völlig verschiedene Körperproportionen haben.

Das eine Kind hat lange Beine und einen kurzen Oberkörper, passt dann schon früh auf ein großes Rad, das andere Kind hat kurze Beine mit langem Oberkörper und passt somit erst später auf das große Rad (aber wächst zB früher aus einem Auto- oder Fahrradsitz heraus wo die Sitzgröße entscheidender ist als die Beinlänge)

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Angaben zur Körpergröße bei den meisten Herstellern eher „konservativ“ gewählt, also eher auf tendenziell kurzbeinige Kinder gemünzt. Meine langbeinige Große hatte meist schon deutlich früher die entsprechende Beininnenlänge erreicht. ZB Von der Köpergröße passt sie laut Kubike gerade so auf ein 27,5S (sie hat jetzt 1,44m).
Laut der (beim Händler gemessenen) Beininnenlänge passt sie aber sogar bereits auf ein 27,5M, das aber erst bei einer Körpergröße von 1,55m angegeben ist… das sind 11cm Unterschied, also wirklich einiges.

Aber, da ich den Thread gestartet habe, will ich mal noch berichten. Hier ist es nun tatsächlich ein Kubike 27,5S geworden. Kind fühlte sich auf dem Rad sofort wohl und wir können es diese Woche abholen. Ich denke es ist für uns die richtige Variante mit der sie ausprobieren kann in welche Richtung es bei ihr im Radsport gehen soll.

Nun hat sie sich aber letzte Woche ordentlich des Knie geprellt und kann es erstmal gar nicht nutzen. Naja, das Rad Wird ja nicht schlecht 😏

Danke erstmal an alle die uns bei der Entcheidung beraten haben!


----------

